# ACLU Wants Soldier Funerals Disrupted



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Portions of a new Kentucky law intended to prevent protesters from disrupting funerals for soldiers killed in Iraq are unconstitutional, the American Civil Liberties Union said in a federal lawsuit filed Monday.

The ACLU argues that sections of the law go too far in limiting freedom of speech and expression.

Members of the Topeka, Kan.-based Westboro Baptist Church have protested at military funerals in several states. The church claims the soldiers' deaths are a sign of God punishing America for tolerating homosexuality.

The new law, signed by Gov. Ernie Fletcher in March, bans protests within 300 feet of memorial services, wakes and burials. Violators can be charged with first-degree disorderly conduct, punishable by up to a year in jail.

But it is so broad that people could unknowingly violate it by stopping to chat on a public sidewalk near a funeral home, Lili S. Lutgens, an ACLU attorney in Louisville. It also could prevent pro-military groups from participating in counter-protests outside memorial services, she said.

The lawsuit was filed on behalf of Bart McQueary, a Kentucky man who has protested alongside the church members on three occasions. McQueary had no listed telephone number and couldn't be reached for comment. The ACLU has asked U.S. District Judge Karen Caldwell to grant a preliminary injunction to allow the protests to continue.

The governor hasn't yet seen the lawsuit, said Fletcher spokesman Brett Hall.

However, Hall said mourning families deserve privacy.

"The public should respect their dignity in a very difficult time," he said. "That's why this law was passed. It's inconceivable why anyone would want to protest at a military funeral while family members are there."


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

T3,
Sign this cowboy up. The ACLU is joke, uke:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok sky king,
What kind of decent civilized person needs to perform a protest at at a funeral? They are going too far. They are just damaging the credability of their cause. Complete Wackos nothing more


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,
HEEEEEEEEEE is BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> At the same time, biker groups have begun blocking these folks with flags and pro-American chants.


www.patriotguard.org/

This is the group that was being refered to. I am a member and would urge anyone angered by this to join also.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the ACLU might as well sharpen their pencils because Oklahoma passed the same law a few months back.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> This is more of a right to privacy than free speech.


I definitely agree T3. This kind of behavior makes me sick. The families need privacy to morn for those lost. Talk about having no respect for others.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just about anything the anti god ACLU is for I am against. What a bunch of trouble makers. They want be happy until America is socialist, and they will perhaps require all public officials to be gay. At least that will put Monica out of business.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: I agree!! I like the lower case g on god.....nice touch. :wink:

If in fact you did not mean to do that.....I guess that would be my bad. :beer: It just seemed to fit. Know what I mean!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was meant to reflect God as the ACLU sees god. I was supprised anyone would notice. Just my sarcastic humor.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep..... :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The ACLU is no better than the KLAN(KKK), they are both equally distructive to this country.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Every now and then the ACLU stumbles on something worthwhile, they are far from the Klan. Like most things they just take it too far.

I have mixed emotions about them, I like that they keep the govt in check and constitutionally honest.


----------

